# Question



## JenHarmon

The back of my house is being redone and a nest of baby robins was knocked down that was up under the eaves of my house. I had heard them crying for the last few days (constantly) but didn't hear them today so we figured they had died so we went ahead with fixing things. Well now I have 3 babies and an egg. Their crops were empty completely and they were weak and dehydrated and grayish. SO.....now (a few hours later) they have been syringe fed a mix and have full crops (this has been done 4 times so far) and no one near me will take them. They are looking better and more active and are pink now and not as dehydrated looking. I found some robins in my backyard that my dog had probably killed at some point so I'm guessing that is why the babies were crying and in poor condition. So....what do I do now?? One or two of them have their eyes open already but barely any down on them....the egg...well...it's an egg....I don't have an incubator. Do the chicks need a heat source? I've raised baby wild birds before....but they were sparrows and a black bird and not from this very young age. thanks in advance.


----------



## StarlingWings

Keep them warm and dry, I would line their makeshift "nest" with a blanket. You're doing really well feeding them! Once they're past danger of dying and not as delicate, I would call a wildlife rescue center and see if they'll take them. Since they were so young, they won't know how to survive in the wild. Also, unless you have an incubator, the egg is probably not going to hatch. 

Or you could keep them, if that's not illegal where you live.  

Aluz has experience with raising young birds, maybe she can give you some other pointers.

I'm so glad the chicks are ok--I'm glad they survived from so young an age! Karma for being such a good surrogate parent. Incidentally, today I went for a walk and saw three fledgeling robins (all separately) who didn't make it. I wish I could have done something, and it makes me feel better that you found some chicks who could have been facing the same fate and you helped them


----------



## Niamhf

Oh the poor little darlings. I'm so glad you found them before it was too late and that they seem to be thriving under your excellent care 
I like StarlinWings idea. Please keep us posted


----------



## JenHarmon

I have them in a nest box that I wasn't using and lined it with carefresh bedding. I have it in a warm part of my house and they seem to be staying warm. I have the egg with them still (just in case) but will probably have to get rid of it in a day or so, so that the other babies don't get sick if it is a bad egg. I candled it and couldn't see through it at all. They are full and warm and happy and asleep for the night. I will share pics tomorrow and keep y'all updated.  We aren't really supposed to keep wild birds (but everywhere I called said they would not take them and that I should put them under a bush....there aren't any near my house and we all know they would die).....but I can build them a big cage I guess and keep them if they are that tame...and/or keep trying to find someone. I have a pigeon that I rescued 3 years ago from the barn where my horses were boarded. Plus my budgies that I have lol!! Our first budgie was one that we found in our yard...and my son brought her in. Never seen a wild budgie in Tx before. lol!


----------



## RavensGryf

Poor baby robins . Amazing you brought them back from the brink of death being dehydrated, empty crops and grayish, and now they're pink . That's wonderful to read that you saved them! Good luck with them. For their future, I guess just have to play it by ear. Keep us posted!


----------



## aluz

I'm glad you took in these chicks and are giving them a second chance at life.
You seem to have all bases covered so far. Since we now have Summer weather it's easier to keep the chicks warm.
While I was raising my few days old goldfinch I also put the little chick on a spare budgie's nest box and I enveloped the nest box with a small fleece blanket. As my little one feathered up and was able to maintain body heat, I removed the blanket.
This is going to be a long journey and I wish you the very best of luck in raising these chicks. As they grow more you may want to add a diet appropriate to their needs, given the fact in the wild they are mainly insectivores and eat little worms, grasshoppers, berries etc. You could get them mealworms and other insects.
When I was taking care of a nightingale I managed to trap some insects for him to eat and also got mealworms, fortunately my insectivore bird was with me for a short amount of time until he regained his strength and use of his legs and was released back into the wild.

I also know how frustrating it is to not have a place to take these chicks that are abandoned, I have the same problem here because there really aren't wildlife rehab centers near me and the ones I contacted in the past also wouldn't take my rescues. They mainly work with bigger birds, species close to being endangered and other types of wild animals.


----------



## eduardo

*Wow, good job keeping these baby birds alive! I am interested to see how things turn out.*


----------



## JenHarmon

From things I have read it says that they can start to have bite sized insects before long. Thankfully, I'm not bothered by having to feed them insects (I own snakes and a lizard as well so gross things don't bother me LOL). And I will do my best to keep them on a diet that they need for them to be healthy and grow properly. The little ones made it through the night and woke me up yelling at me this morning for food LOL!!! Will get pics up here soon.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Jen,

Karma to you for being such a kind and loving person to take in the baby robins and do all you can to ensure they thrive and are healthy. There is a special place in heaven for people like you. :hug:

I'm glad you'll have no problem feeding the babies insects and worms when the time comes. They believe you are their Momma Bird now and you're doing a great job in that role.

It's a same there is no wildlife rescue near you that is willing to help out in situations like this. 

Do you think when the chicks have fledged and weaned they will be able to be released into the wild or will they need special care always?*


----------



## Jonah

Very kind of you to take these little bird's in and save their lives. I hope everything goes well and they continue to thrive. Will be watching for your pic's...


----------



## JenHarmon

I'm trying to handle them as very little as possible BUT I'm not sure if they will be able to be released eventually or if they will always have to stay here with me. This has been a new adventure since I've never hand fed babies this young before lol! The egg was dead sadly.....I checked it today. BUT these 3 little ones are doing great so far and anytime they hear us they want to be fed lol!


----------



## Cody

Great to hear they are doing well. I know how demanding it is, I raised a baby sparrow and had her for 12 years. When I first found her none of the wildlife rehab places would take her because she was not a species native to the USA. Is there an avian vet near you that you could speak with, sometimes they know of people that care for orphaned wildlife or perhaps a vet from a nearby zoo. 
Best of luck with them, hope all continues to go well. Soon you will have to teach them to hunt for worms. lol


----------



## eduardo

*I am anxiously awaiting some pictures *


----------



## JenHarmon




----------



## Niamhf

Oh their soooo tiny and cute  Have you named them yet?


----------



## JenHarmon

Lol....no no names yet....


----------



## RavensGryf

I'm so glad to see them alive . How big are the babies, say in relation to an adult budgie (wild type)? How large are the adult robins? They sure have big legs compared to parrots!


----------



## StarlingWings

They're beautiful! Look at their huge yellow beaks  I can't wait to see them grow, they look and sound very healthy. I'm so glad they're doing ok!


----------



## aluz

The chicks look great, you are doing an excellent job with them! :2thumbs:
I also can't wait to see them feathered up!


----------



## eduardo

*Aw, they are so cute! And those huge yellow beaks, lol!!
They look pretty plump, looks like they are doing well :thumbsup:*


----------



## marya

*: Question*

Poor little mites. You are doing a wonderful job with them. So hope they make it.


----------



## JenHarmon

Thanks everyone  Adult robins can grow to between 9 and 11 inches long. I have to take the babies out of the nest box in a bit to clean their nest (they seem to be messy lol) and when I do I will snap a few pics to show size and see if I can compare those pics to my budgie chicks when they were younger.


----------



## JenHarmon

These babies may not be robins after all?? I haven't got pics yet (things have been crazy)...but their little pin feathers on the wings are looking BLUE.....I know we have blue jays around here....hmmm...weird....


----------



## RavensGryf

Ooh, that's exciting to see what kind of bird they are! Probably same type of diet, insects and such. Good luck, I can't wait to see more pics as they develop and feather out. Was the egg blue like a Robin?


----------



## JenHarmon

There was the blue egg in the nest that LOOKED like a robin egg....but it was considerably smaller than the babies that were in the nest...I have heard that blue jays sometimes take over nests....maybe that's what happened....I'm not sure lol


----------



## philw

I've raised many kinds of baby birds and when the pin feathers start opening up is what you start knowing what you have. The first pictures that you posted look more like starlings but could be robins but I don't know what the nest looked like. Robins build a neat round grass nest
stuck together with mud and is usually built in crotch of a tree branch or a ledge while starlings nest in tree cavities or openings in buildings. Doubt that they are jays. Also robin babies are fairly quiet except when
being fed but starlings call a lot before and during feeding. 
I'd check out on the web "starling talk" which has a wealth of information
on raising these interesting "wild" birds. If these kids are thriving you have your hands full what ever they are but post more pix and I'll definitely be able to identify them soon.


----------



## JenHarmon

I bet you are right on them being Starlings. The 3 of them are doing great. Sorry I haven't gotten any more pics of them yet...my computer has not been cooperating with me lately. I will try to get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The one egg in the previous picture you posted did look like a robin egg though -- it had the bluish cast that robin's eggs have. 

It's a mystery!!! :jumping: 
I can't wait to find out what type babies they really are. ​*


----------



## JenHarmon

It's hard to believe I've had them for almost a week. Lol....this has definitely been an adventure.....and time consuming. But worth it. My daughter who is 12 has been helping to feed them because I'm not always able to do so....so thankfully I have help.


----------



## StarlingWings

Sound like you're doing a great job, Jen  

It's so cool your daughter gets to have this experience!


----------



## JenHarmon

Here are pics from today.


----------



## FaeryBee

*:wow:
Look how much they've grown in just a week's time!
You and your daughter are doing a great job with them, Jen. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, they're huge!  

Wow, I love their huge little beaks  
Awesome job, Jen, they look happy and healthy!


----------



## JenHarmon

We still aren't sure what kind of babies they are....apparently starlings lay a bluish egg too....SO they could be starlings....I know that they are very noisy almost ALL the time. If they see me or my daughter they get even louder...even if they aren't wanting to be fed LOL!


----------



## aluz

Wow, they sure have grown a lot and look at those hungry big beaks! 
I'm glad things have been going well and keep up with the excellent work. :2thumbs:


----------



## Niamhf

Oh they're just so cute  how could anyone resist those sad eyes in the second picture?!


----------



## philw

If they are as loud as you say, I'm 99% sure that they are European starlings. Look's like they are really doing well, but please join "starling talk" for the best information on caring fore these very interesting birds. It's like "talk budgies" except for people who are caring for starlings. Good luck.


----------



## swift

This is very interesting! Look how big their beaks are in relation to their baby heads!  I can't wait to hear more about them.


----------



## JenHarmon

They are doing very well  I will try to get some new pics of them today


----------



## philw

How are the starling kids doing? They should be walking and beginning
to fly and lovin' their baths....starlings will take a bath a dozen times
a day if they have the opportunity.


----------

